# what is my next marketing move?



## PatDaly (Sep 19, 2008)

I have created a line that will become as hot as "Life is Good" (I can only pray it will)...the key is the marketing of it....the next step is cruical...
it has sold out in all the small location I have placed it in here on Cape Cod...whenever I wear it...which is almost "daily" I am approach and asked where I got it ...what is my next move...help..


----------



## tops4500 (Aug 31, 2008)

PatDaly said:


> I have created a line that will become as hot as "Life is Good" (I can only pray it will)...the key is the marketing of it....the next step is cruical...
> it has sold out in all the small location I have placed it in here on Cape Cod...whenever I wear it...which is almost "daily" I am approach and asked where I got it ...what is my next move...help..


Your next move would be 'searching' this forum! Trust me *ALL* of your questions will be answered! 

Good Luck!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not quite sure what you're asking but have you considered selling in other locations such as Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket? If your product sells to the "Life is Good" crowd then it will sell where I'm located at the Jersey shore. Email me if you want specific ideas of where to market.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

PatDaly said:


> I have created a line that will become as hot as "Life is Good" (I can only pray it will)...the key is the marketing of it....the next step is cruical...
> it has sold out in all the small location I have placed it in here on Cape Cod...whenever I wear it...which is almost "daily" I am approach and asked where I got it ...what is my next move...help..


Why not build a website and sell to the world.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Your next step is to get the word out to more people. If it's something that has universal appeal like "Life is Good" I would agree with Rodney. Start up a website and sell it to everyone. 

Before you do that though, make sure you understand the brand and how you want to present it. Figure out what makes it attractive and what makes it sell and emphasize those features.


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Have you trademarked your product? You could try sending a shirt with information to the local newspapers, radio and tv as a public release and maybe get some free advertising.


----------



## smoovedesign (Sep 22, 2008)

*carry around some business cards*, tell them you made it and have more that might interest them. set up a small shopping cart online.


----------



## redarrow (Sep 7, 2010)

PatDaly,

I was wondering what steps you took to protect your idea. I assume this is still something you are pursuing based on your other posts. Would live to hear about it!

Redarrow


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm happy for your success! I'm visiting Cape Cod til the end of the month, where can I get one?!
I'm not anywhere ready yet, so am envious and happy to hear someone hitting it big with their idea!
N


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

PatDaly said:


> I have created a line that will become as hot as "Life is Good"


Sounds like you have done what many on this forum (including me) hope to do; create an 'in demand' brand. So are you going for the 'scarce' item route, or why are you letting stores sell out ? aren't they doing re-orders /


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

this thread was started in 2008. I live on cape cod and have not seen any such T-Shirt. They did however open a "life is good" store in my town.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

redarrow said:


> PatDaly,
> 
> I was wondering what steps you took to protect your idea. I assume this is still something you are pursuing based on your other posts. Would live to hear about it!
> 
> Redarrow


You can read a lot about protecting your t-shirt brand by reading some of the copyright and trademark posts.


----------



## MEXICAN MADE (Oct 23, 2010)

Know your demographic....who are they buying from....atack the competition....be cutthroat.


----------



## promohouse (Jul 22, 2010)

COME ON!

Lee


----------

